# Crowdsourced R5 Shipment Tracker



## spyder93090 (Aug 3, 2020)

Canon R5 Shipment Tracker

Hopefully this can help us all get an idea of where we all are in the shipment queue instead of jumping around threads and seeing who got what from where.

Feedback welcome!

*8/14 Update: Shipped by Canon via FedEx from Hayward, CA. ETA 8/17 to San Diego, CA.*

Changelog:
1.1 Changed times to EST/EDT (using formula for existing entries) to more closely match B&H/Canon announcement times
1.2 Added colors to visually identify each vendor & order status
1.3 Sorting by Body/Kit > Vendor > Order Date > Order Time, will try and do this at least every night
1.3 Locked user-input cells to prevent inadvertent spreadsheet sorting/manipulation
1.4 Added two row "markers" to help identify inadvertent sorting
1.5 Will input generic values for any missing entries (e.g. time) to help with sorting algorithm.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 3, 2020)

The thing popped up and said to put the time in PST, which I did, even though I'm in the eastern time zone. I imagine some people are going to screw this up, so the times may not be reliable.

And if you really want to split hairs, I'm pretty sure it said put the time in PST, and we aren't on standard time right now, most of us are on daylight savings time right now.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> The thing popped up and said to put the time in PST, which I did, even though I'm in the eastern time zone. I imagine some people are going to screw this up, so the times may not be reliable.
> 
> And if you really want to split hairs, I'm pretty sure it said put the time in PST, and we aren't on standard time right now, most of us are on daylight savings time right now.



How did I know this was the first thing that was gonna pop up, haha? Figured most EST/EDT would just know to add 3 hours. Hopefully it'll still serve as a rough estimate tool - better than nothing and/or getting canned or mixed responses from customer support.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 3, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> How did I know this was the first thing that was gonna pop up, haha? Figured most EST/EDT would just know to add 3 hours. Hopefully it'll still serve as a rough estimate tool - better than nothing and/or getting canned or mixed responses from customer support.


Yeah I like the idea. Might be useful if enough people enter in their info. Feeling very blessed to have gotten a camera on launch day and I'm babying mine so far while still trying to use it for what it was made for. Not only is it a $4000 camera right now, but it's a $4000 camera that I can't buy another one of.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> How did I know this was the first thing that was gonna pop up, haha? Figured most EST/EDT would just know to add 3 hours. Hopefully it'll still serve as a rough estimate tool - better than nothing and/or getting canned or mixed responses from customer support.



Just say "Pacific Time" then; it's understood to mean the time the Pacific coast is using now.

It seems like 90 percent of people don't understand what that S means--and what it doesn't mean.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting that someone else also got their camera shipped from Amazon. It's beginning to feel like the bigger the player, the more units they received. I think the conventional wisdom is that the "big" specialty camera shops like B&H are the best way to get newly released equipment first, but that doesn't seem like the case this time.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 4, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> Canon R5 Shipment Tracker
> 
> Hopefully this can help us all get an idea of where we all are in the shipment queue instead of jumping around threads and seeing who got what from where.
> 
> Feedback welcome!


Good idea!


----------



## skp (Aug 4, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I think the conventional wisdom is that the "big" specialty camera shops like B&H are the best way to get newly released equipment first, but that doesn't seem like the case this time.


I used to believe that the conventional wisdom was that going through local brick and mortar retailers was the best way to go, partially because with brick and mortar store you don't have to wait until the item is officially offered for sale on a website. I called and got on my local store's informal preorder list well before the official launch. Some local shops didn't get any units at all on launch and the very large store that I went through only got five. Judging by the reports I'm seeing in forums, at least a decent number of people got their cameras in the first batch from B&H. Meanwhile, even though I ordered before everyone else who ordered online from B&H, I still don't have a camera. In hindsight, I would have been better off if I had waited until announcement day and ordered online.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 4, 2020)

skp said:


> I used to believe that the conventional wisdom was that going through local brick and mortar retailers was the best way to go, partially because with brick and mortar store you don't have to wait until the item is officially offered for sale on a website. I called and got on my local store's informal preorder list well before the official launch. Some local shops didn't get any units at all on launch and the very large store that I went through only got five. Judging by the reports I'm seeing in forums, at least a decent number of people got their cameras in the first batch from B&H. Meanwhile, even though I ordered before everyone else who ordered online from B&H, I still don't have a camera. In hindsight, I would have been better off if I had waited until announcement day and ordered online.



On the other hand, I did what you did, going through a brick and mortar, and may well have had my camera before anyone else in Colorado Springs. Of course, I had to charge the battery before I could use it (owning no other LPE6-ish using camera), so the guy who came in right behind me may have been taking photos before I was.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 11, 2020)

Heads-up, mine and another member's credit card were charged today for our order with Canon USA (EPP, Body Only, placed on 7/20/20 @ 2am). Hopefully it doesn't have anything to do with the site maintenance.

Please update/add yourself to the Unofficial R5 Pre-Order Tracker (in my sig) if you haven't done so already.


----------



## skp (Aug 12, 2020)

Looking at this tracker just makes me more disappointed that I went through a major brick and mortar retail shop, but also sad for what that means for the industry. I want to support my local shop, but people who ordered online weeks after me are apparently now getting indications their orders are about to be fulfilled, while I'm still waiting for the call.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 12, 2020)

I ordered from B&H early the launch morning and was repeatedly told I was at the top of the list but am still waiting. Meanwhile a buddy of mine ordered from Amazon later in the day or the day after when someone posted a link to the Amazon preorder page, and he got his Aug 3rd. The local camera store got 10 units. Go figure.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 13, 2020)

My local store still shows mine as back-ordered. He's pissed that Canon is shipping to consumers before him - as he should be


----------



## HenryL (Aug 13, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> My local store still shows mine as back-ordered. He's pissed that Canon is shipping to consumers before him - as he should be


Why, what makes him so special that his customers should get a priority over customers ordering from the Canon store? They only get a small allocation as well, just like every other retail operation.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 13, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Why, what makes him so special that his customers should get a priority over customers ordering from the Canon store? They only get a small allocation as well, just like every other retail operation.


Because it's Canon going direct to the consumer instead of shipping to the dealers that helped them build their business. This dealer is a family business that's been around since the 60s. We're not talking a small allocation, we're talking no allocation! Granted, it's not a huge store, but they do a decent business. According to him Sony and Nikon always seem to squeeze at least a couple of any new model for him. If this behavior keeps up we'll be at the mercy of online retailers and what's left of B&M shops will be gone. That may be fine for experienced photographers, but the people who need service will have nowhere to go. I could've ordered from B&H the second the link went online but I am choosing to support local business.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't have that kind of knowledgeable B&M camera stores nearby, but decided to support B&H as a dedicated store that has always served me well. Ordered right at the announcement but still no luck and should apparently have ordered from Amazon instead. At least when you order from Amazon you can usually trust their dates and that they won't let people in front of you in the line.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 13, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Because it's Canon going direct to the consumer instead of shipping to the dealers that helped them build their business. This dealer is a family business that's been around since the 60s. We're not talking a small allocation, we're talking no allocation! Granted, it's not a huge store, but they do a decent business. According to him Sony and Nikon always seem to squeeze at least a couple of any new model for him. If this behavior keeps up we'll be at the mercy of online retailers and what's left of B&M shops will be gone. That may be fine for experienced photographers, but the people who need service will have nowhere to go. I could've ordered from B&H the second the link went online but I am choosing to support local business.


I do appreciate your support of local shops, I try to do the same when I can. Unfortunately, I can't do that with camera gear because there are no such shops near me. 

That said, I don't see where the Canon store should take a back seat to other retailers, nor should customers that chose to purchase direct from Canon be penalized for their choice of purchasing outlet. Besides, the Canon store has a shortage as well...it's not like they are steadily shipping out bodies while the rest of the retail world watches. If there was some evidence that was happening, I'd tend to agree with you.

For the time being, though, the R5 is in short supply. Canon indicated that would be the case months ago, so no surprises. I hope you get your camera soon.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 15, 2020)

My R5 officially shipped today 8/14. Ships from Canon Logistics in Hayward, CA. ETA to San Diego is Monday 8/17. Showed up in my Order page as "shipped" (with tracking) before I got the FedEx email. Never got a status change email from Canon. Original order placed 7/19/20 @ 0200 (ET) through Canon EPP.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 15, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> My R5 officially shipped today 8/14. Ships from Canon Logistics in Hayward, CA. ETA to San Diego is Monday 8/17. Showed up in my Order page as "shipped" (with tracking) before I got the FedEx email. Never got a status change email from Canon.



Good news. When did you order?


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 15, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Good news. When did you order?



Order placed at 7/19/20 @ 0200 (ET) through Canon EPP.


----------



## skp (Aug 15, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> My R5 officially shipped today 8/14. Ships from Canon Logistics in Hayward, CA.



Interesting that its coming from Hayward. I wonder if they're rushing these things right off the boat. It might also explain why Canon is direct shipping now, but B&H isn't expecting another shipment for another week or so.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 15, 2020)

skp said:


> Interesting that its coming from Hayward. I wonder if they're rushing these things right off the boat. It might also explain why Canon is direct shipping now, but B&H isn't expecting another shipment for another week or so.


They're not?


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm taking the long route, a lateish preorder late July of a smaller shop very far away. 

I have a lens and CFE/B on the way but no camera order yet


----------



## skp (Aug 17, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> They're not?


Elsewhere on the forum some people who ordered from B&H reported they got an email around Aug 4th saying B&H expects the next batch in 3-4 weeks. My current hypothesis is that Canon just got a container ship into the Port of Oakland last week and were able to send out a batch of direct-to-customer orders, and hopefully a batch from that container ship is making its way via overland shipping to B&H's warehouses in New York or New Jersey this week. (And hopefully my Virginia-based local retailer). If not, they might be sending another shipping container to an east coast port.
If the latter is true, I happen to be renting a beachhouse in Virginia Beach next week, so with a long enough lens there's a tiny chance I could see the ship carrying my camera sailing into the Port of Norfolk.


----------



## skp (Aug 17, 2020)

One more thought on shipping: its likely that the reason the first batch was so small was because it went out via air freight and was competing for space against medical supplies, but now the first batch sent via container ship is arriving in the U.S.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm wondering if they didn't get a big shipment in and are feverishly trying to update firmware in the cameras before they're packaged and sent out. This could've been further complicated by the randsomware attack.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoke to a Canon rep today who said that there had only been one shipment so far, and that they are expecting another in the next two weeks or so. Not sure what the info is worth but thought I'd share.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 19, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Spoke to a Canon rep today who said that there had only been one shipment so far, and that they are expecting another in the next two weeks or so. Not sure what the info is worth but thought I'd share.



This was my theory all along because, despite the lack of any pre-orders before 10am, the spreadsheet didn’t show ANY shipments from Canon customers until this one this past weekend.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 19, 2020)

Found this forum while trying to get general R5 shipping updates. I'm in the UK and ordered my R5 late (1st August). I went through a smaller national retailer and they had sent out the limited stock they received from the first batch but weren't able to fulfil all existing pre-orders. The retailer believes they are expecting second batch end August/early Sept (but are saying they are getting very little info from canon). They thought my order would be in a 'third batch' of deliveries and likely in September. Canon UK rep is saying they have very little information to pass on but as far as they are concerned the cameras aren't being delivered in batches, but being delivered continuously. Prior to this R5 I had been a Sony shooter so had traded all of that in and all my gmaster glass when I ordered the R5 for RF glass. I have received all my RF lenses so frustrating not being able to shoot anything while I wait for the R5 body. Hopefully the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Mark M (Aug 19, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> I'm in the UK and ordered my R5 late (1st August).



Thanks for the info. Very useful.

I'm also in the UK, and have preordered in a number of places , like you around about early August. No-one shows any sign of having stock, though!


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 19, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Thanks for the info. Very useful.
> 
> I'm also in the UK, and have preordered in a number of places , like you around about early August. No-one shows any sign of having stock, though!



Hey Mark, you're right, no sign of stock or clear updates from any suppliers anywhere, though I did see an 'in stock' status on a rather curious (I've never come across before) online retailer's site -'Gabby's Camera's'. I didn't fancy taking a punt on that site myself.


----------



## skp (Aug 19, 2020)

My ridiculous saga continues. A few weeks ago when my brick and mortar dealer didn't have enough units to cover me in the first batch assured me that they were only getting bodies and that they wouldn't be getting any kits with the 24-105 lens, they sold me their last 24-105 RF lens they had in inventory separately, which I kept in a drawer awaiting the arrival of an R5 body. Today they called to tell me they don't have any R5 body-only boxes, but they do have some kits with the 24-105 lens. Currently trying to work out a deal to return the lens outside their normal 14 day return period.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 19, 2020)

skp said:


> My ridiculous saga continues. A few weeks ago when my brick and mortar dealer didn't have enough units to cover me in the first batch assured me that they were only getting bodies and that they wouldn't be getting any kits with the 24-105 lens, they sold me their last 24-105 RF lens they had in inventory separately, which I kept in a drawer awaiting the arrival of an R5 body. Today they called to tell me they don't have any R5 body-only boxes, but they do have some kits with the 24-105 lens. Currently trying to work out a deal to return the lens outside their normal 14 day return period.



Good luck on that! I've been very lucky with my brick-and-mortar; I hope some of that reaches other people. Unless you do video you will love this camera. 

Heck, even if you do actually do video, you might still love this camera once you realize no other stills camera can do the video that it does do.


----------



## skp (Aug 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Good luck on that! I've been very lucky with my brick-and-mortar; I hope some of that reaches other people. Unless you do video you will love this camera.
> 
> Heck, even if you do actually do video, you might still love this camera once you realize no other stills camera can do the video that it does do.


I do both, but when I do video I often work with a friend who has a proper cinema camera and cine lenses. When we work together I get to play with his expensive toys as DP or Camera Operator while he directs. The way I see it, my R5 will primarily be a b-roll camera. This is the way.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

skp said:


> I do both, but when I do video I often work with a friend who has a proper cinema camera and cine lenses. When we work together I get to play with his expensive toys as DP or Camera Operator while he directs. The way I see it, my R5 will primarily be a b-roll camera. This is the way.



That's all Canon ever claimed it could be, even in that one European press release the complainers like to point to.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 20, 2020)

For the conspiracy theorists; anybody buying into the 'Silent recall' being touted yesterday on some youtube and rumour mill websites? Last update from my actual retailer was they believed the shipments were being delayed due to the overheating.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 20, 2020)

Order placed with Canon on 8/18....CC charged today and order in Fulfillment status today! B&H order placed on 7/18....well you know....


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2020)

N


Mark M said:


> Thanks for the info. Very useful.
> 
> I'm also in the UK, and have preordered in a number of places , like you around about early August. No-one shows any sign of having stock, though!


No wonder the UK stores are saying they won't be able to fulfil pre-orders if they are having multiple customers doing multiple pre-ordering. It's another toilet roll panic.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 20, 2020)

AlanF said:


> N
> 
> No wonder the UK stores are saying they won't be able to fulfil pre-orders if they are having multiple customers doing multiple pre-ordering. It's another toilet roll panic.


LOL... A self perpetuating loop


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Order placed with Canon on 8/18....CC charged today and order in Fulfillment status today! B&H order placed on 7/18....well you know....


Tracking number provided and scheduled to deliver on 8/24!


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Tracking number provided and scheduled to deliver on 8/24!



Ok, I'll bite as I'm kind of wondering if you are a little troll given that you've only two posts, and that it all sounds a bit unlikely? You ordered at Canon's web site two days ago and it is shipping? Are you talking about the R5? Body only or kit?


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 21, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> I'm wondering
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll bite as I'm kind of wondering if you are a little troll given that you've only two posts, and that it all sounds a bit unlikely? You ordered at Canon's web site two days ago and it is shipping? Are you talking about the R5? Body only or kit?


I purchased the body only and frankly...a little taken back by the suggestion....what would be my incentive to “troll”? .I’ve contributed to the google sheet doc and was sharing both my excitement and to some degree.. shock in how quickly the order was filled...but that being said...think what you will


----------



## SteveC (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> I purchased the body only and frankly...a little taken back by the suggestion....what would be my incentive to “troll”? .I’ve contributed to the google sheet doc and was sharing both my excitement and to some degree.. shock in how quickly the order was filled...but that being said...think what you will



I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, especially since your content doesn't seem trollish to me, and explain his skittishness. 

We've been dealing with a lot of people coming here with brand new accounts to denounce the R5; at first it was the overheating, now it's claims the overheating is fake and just a way to "cripple hammer" the camera. Also I personally have seen a lot of people here I didn't recognize with very old accounts suddenly show up and am wondering if they got hacked, same story from those users. S*ny has been known in the past to send trolls onto other brands' users' fora. We had to wade through two weeks of the overheating argument infecting almost every single thread, even unrelated ones, before most of those people went away (there are still three or four of them here).


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> I purchased the body only and frankly...a little taken back by the suggestion....what would be my incentive to “troll”? .I’ve contributed to the google sheet doc and was sharing both my excitement and to some degree.. shock in how quickly the order was filled...but that being said...think what you will



Certainly didn't mean to offend anyone, but is sure sounded trollish. First, it was your first post. Second, I've had an order at Canon for two weeks. Third, I spoke to Canon two days ago and they sounded like mid September although they would commit to even an educational guess.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 21, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Ok, I'll bite as I'm kind of wondering if you are a little troll given that you've only two posts, and that it all sounds a bit unlikely? You ordered at Canon's web site two days ago and it is shipping? Are you talking about the R5? Body only or kit?



Pretty sure dark knight is legit, as soon as he posted about only ordering on the 18th and already shipping I also couldn’t believe it. I navigated to the canon USA site and sure enough it showed the R5 now In stock and ready to ship. I think it even said ‘expedited shipping’. just checked the site again now and it’s on back order again. Filled with hope I then navigated to the canon Uk site to check if something similar may be occurring there but quickly had my hopes dashed. I think dark knight is lucky lucky lucky.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 21, 2020)

But even if Canon did get some cameras, why would they skip the line? I for example ordered a body two weeks ago. 

The Canon website seems glitchy. When Canon Rumors reported that they had stock they had one landing page that said in stock and then the next said Backordered. Going back to the initial landing it again said in stock.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 21, 2020)

No idea.... though I’m struggling to think of another product release surrounded by such mystery - though perhaps spending £4K a pop makes everyone more critical. I’m just putting my own impatience to the excitement of getting an r5.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 21, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Certainly didn't mean to offend anyone, but is sure sounded trollish. First, it was your first post. Second, I've had an order at Canon for two weeks. Third, I spoke to Canon two days ago and they sounded like mid September although they would commit to even an educational guess.


No reason or incentive to ever troll...no inclination or energy to do so..


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 21, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> But even if Canon did get some cameras, why would they skip the line? I for example ordered a body two weeks ago.
> 
> The Canon website seems glitchy. When Canon Rumors reported that they had stock they had one landing page that said in stock and then the next said Backordered. Going back to the initial landing it again said in stock.


Again as I shared..I was shocked that it happened so soon especially at seeing on the google doc that there were other Canon orders presumably ahead of me...


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Again as I shared..I was shocked that it happened so soon especially at seeing on the google doc that there were other Canon orders presumably ahead of me...


I'd be careful around ladders, and certainly wouldn't gamble for the rest of this year if I were you.... seems you've had you'd had your share of luck for 2020! Certainly, I'm more than a little jealous. Just contacted my retailer again, I'm now 7th in the queue (I was 9th at point of order on aug 1st). They are expecting two units in next week at which point I drop to 5th in line. Mid September is current very rough estimate on mine.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 21, 2020)

What's been very weird with this whole delivery situation is that Canon has said that there has only been one shipment, and that the second is expected some time in September. Yet many report scattered units from various brick and mortar, Best Buy suddenly had one, and now Canon shipped one at random.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> What's been very weird with this whole delivery situation is that Canon has said that there has only been one shipment, and that the second is expected some time in September. Yet many report scattered units from various brick and mortar, Best Buy suddenly had one, and now Canon shipped one at random.


Maybe it’s the way Canon class a shipment. A by sea container load with several thousand units might be their definition of a shipment but inevitable stock requirements for demo units, press loaners, warranty replacements etc might be considered important enough to fly so a small number of ‘surplus’ units end up in the general supply chain. We know Canon ship the bulk of their inventory via seabourne container because they have been caught out in port unloading issues relatively recently.

I consider this a far more believable possibility than some kind of conspiracy theory about ‘secret recalls’ that don’t include a single unit that includes retail units.


----------



## bdp (Aug 22, 2020)

I've been stalking this thread ever since I ordered my R5 and EF lens adapter from B&H on 8/5. I put in a second order - direct from Canon on 8/18. I was a little skeptical that Darkknight59 had his shipped on the 20th - until I checked Canon's site yesterday. I received a tracking number and it is scheduled to be delivered 8/25. Canon's website says that both the body and the lens adapter both shipped but a follow-up email from Canon just mentions the body - and my card was only charged for the body. Fortunately I just ordered another adapter from Best Buy's website. Worst case scenario is that I will have an extra adapter.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 22, 2020)

Question to you and Darknight, did you guys order with the canon Carepak support on the camera?


----------



## bdp (Aug 22, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Question to you and Darknight, did you guys order with the canon Carepak support on the camera?


No - I did not.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 22, 2020)

So just for fun I called Canon again and found someone as helpful as can be during the circumstances. There is apparently no sign of a new major shipment coming in, but the reason people may receive scattered deliveries from the Canon web site could depend on which Canon warehouse they are closest to, and Canon have these in California, Indiana and Virginia. No explanation why one of these suddenly had some though. Could be quite a wait.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 22, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Question to you and Darknight, did you guys order with the canon Carepak support on the camera?


I didn’t order it... though I’m now strongly considering it!


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 22, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> So just for fun I called Canon again and found someone as helpful as can be during the circumstances. There is apparently no sign of a new major shipment coming in, but the reason people may receive scattered deliveries from the Canon web site could depend on which Canon warehouse they are closest to, and Canon have these in California, Indiana and Virginia. No explanation why one of these suddenly had some though. Could be quite a wait.


Hard to say. Even if they were in their office looking at the ship bringing in the cameras they really couldn't say anything. They have no idea where the cameras will be allocated, etc... B&H and Adorama seem pretty confident that they're expecting their next shipment around the first of the month so I expect that's when we'll see them. I just hope those two don't suck up all the cameras again.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 22, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> I didn’t order it... though I’m now strongly considering it!


Just ordered!..Playing it safe


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 24, 2020)

She just arrived!!!


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 24, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> She just arrived!!!
> View attachment 192392



Lucky bugger!

meanwhile I’ve got nobody to take these girls to the prom


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 24, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Hard to say. Even if they were in their office looking at the ship bringing in the cameras they really couldn't say anything. They have no idea where the cameras will be allocated, etc... B&H and Adorama seem pretty confident that they're expecting their next shipment around the first of the month so I expect that's when we'll see them. I just hope those two don't suck up all the cameras again.



Ironically B&H at least seems to have received proportionally less cameras than others. I've read in multiple places that B&H have told people that they have been at the top of the waiting list without receiving any. Let's say they had 1,000 pre-orders. What would be considered 'top of the list'? If we leave the obvious answer where top of the list is actually the top of the list, giving them some slack, for me it would be maybe the top 25? For the benefit of the doubt lets say they felt it was the top 50, anything below that would be at best high on the list but certainly not top, right? I can't remember which store now, but someone mentioned a store receiving 39 units, which to me would indicate that a prominent, long term key player for Canon like B&H with likely most pre-orders of all (according to the spreadsheet) should have received at least 50 units.

There are only two conclusions, either Canon seriously short-changed B&H, or once the cameras arrived B&H allowed certain people like employees, VIPs, etc. to skip the line. This is their prerogative but ethically questionable.


----------



## bdp (Aug 24, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> Lucky bugger!
> 
> meanwhile I’ve got nobody to take these girls to the prom
> 
> View attachment 192393


Oh the irony. My camera came in today but my converter won’t be here until Wednesday (waiting a month or two for RF lenses).


----------



## VictraBarca (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, especially since your content doesn't seem trollish to me, and explain his skittishness.
> 
> We've been dealing with a lot of people coming here with brand new accounts to denounce the R5; at first it was the overheating, now it's claims the overheating is fake and just a way to "cripple hammer" the camera. Also I personally have seen a lot of people here I didn't recognize with very old accounts suddenly show up and am wondering if they got hacked, same story from those users. S*ny has been known in the past to send trolls onto other brands' users' fora. We had to wade through two weeks of the overheating argument infecting almost every single thread, even unrelated ones, before most of those people went away (there are still three or four of them here).



I don't get why you people keep saying that. Most of the new accounts are longtime lurkers like myself who can't keep quiet anymore. There's so much bullshit in this forum on both sides of the debate on this camera.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 25, 2020)

VictraBarca said:


> I don't get why you people keep saying that. Most of the new accounts are longtime lurkers like myself who can't keep quiet anymore. There's so much bullshit in this forum on both sides of the debate on this camera.


How would you know that most new accounts are long time lurkers?


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 25, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> How would you know that most new accounts are long time lurkers?



Lol. Some people just assume that everybody are like themselves. 

However, the point in that case was that the brand new poster said he ordered an R5 from Canon two days ago and would get delivery in the week. That kind of raised a flag with those of use that have been on order for weeks, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 25, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Lol. Some people just assume that everybody are like themselves.
> 
> However, the point in that case was that the brand new poster said he ordered an R5 from Canon two days ago and would get delivery in the week. That kind of raised a flag with those of use that have been on order for weeks, wouldn't you agree?


And yet here it is after ordering from Canon on 8/18.......I only placed my order there based upon seeing other feedback here...nothing sinister going on... There is however a level of arrogance in some of the "tin foil" hat conspiracy theorist on this board...but I'm grateful for the information shared more the less.


----------



## noonynanski (Aug 25, 2020)

Just checking, does the camera come with a hot shoe cap? Most photos I have seen, seem to exclude it? As I am transitioning to Canon from Sony, I'm used to seeing the hot shoe covers come with the camera.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 25, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> Just checking, does the camera come with a hot shoe cap? Most photos I have seen, seem to exclude it? As I am transitioning to Canon from Sony, I'm used to seeing the hot shoe covers come with the camera.


No, just battery, charger. neck strap and USB C cables and connectors


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 25, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> Just checking, does the camera come with a hot shoe cap? Most photos I have seen, seem to exclude it? As I am transitioning to Canon from Sony, I'm used to seeing the hot shoe covers come with the camera.



Only cameras with extra pins in the hot shoe get the cap included. From memory, that's only the EVF-less M series: M3, M6 and M6II.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> Just checking, does the camera come with a hot shoe cap? Most photos I have seen, seem to exclude it? As I am transitioning to Canon from Sony, I'm used to seeing the hot shoe covers come with the camera.



Apparently that's not a part you can order, either; it's considered a bit of packaging. It seems like it could be a useful way to keep dust out.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Apparently that's not a part you can order, either; it's considered a bit of packaging. It seems like it could be a useful way to keep dust out.


I ordered 10 of them for €5 or so on aliexpress last year, shipping wasn’t free, otherwise it would’ve been €2.

It makes all cameras look a bit better dressed


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I ordered 10 of them for €5 or so on aliexpress last year, shipping wasn’t free, otherwise it would’ve been €2.
> 
> It makes all cameras look a bit better dressed



They do tend to slip out if you look at them crosseyed--at least the ones Canon uses do. But I am glad to know they're available. 10 would allow for spares, for when they do slip out.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 25, 2020)

Congrats on the camera, can't wait to get mine. Well, I guess I can since its getting close to a month now. I wonder how many they need to produce before they have enough for a shipment.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 28, 2020)

noonynanski said:


> Just checking, does the camera come with a hot shoe cap? Most photos I have seen, seem to exclude it? As I am transitioning to Canon from Sony, I'm used to seeing the hot shoe covers come with the camera.


Nikon had one but I notice that this just isnt a Canon thing. I suppose I'd have lost mine many times by now.


----------



## Slashp (Aug 28, 2020)

Just received this email from B&H today (ordered mine the day of the launch):



> Canon R5 Order Update
> 
> In our email last week, we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squibworth (Aug 28, 2020)

Slashp said:


> Just received this email from B&H today (ordered mine the day of the launch):



I just received an email too. Mine said it'll ship on September 21st. I ordered just before 2pm EST on launch day.


----------



## Porsche (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m happy for all these folks who are placing orders and receiving them in the past few weeks but as someone who placed an order the morning of July 9th and still have no idea when mine will arrive, this is all really disappointing to be honest.


----------



## skp (Aug 31, 2020)

Still no luck with the preorder I placed with my local brick and mortar store almost a week before the July 9th launch day, but in the meantime SmallRig went from announcing preorders for a cage to shipping to customers. I just got my cage today and test-fitted all the accessories I've been buying in anticipation of the R5. Only one thing missing now...


----------



## hbelam (Oct 15, 2020)

Would Tom, JP and Rusty from the spreadsheet be able to message me on here, or can someone point me in their direction. I received this email from B&H today and I’d like to go back to B&H with proof that what they’re saving isn’t true.


----------



## btango05 (Oct 17, 2020)

hbelam said:


> Would Tom, JP and Rusty from the spreadsheet be able to message me on here, or can someone point me in their direction. I received this email from B&H today and I’d like to go back to B&H with proof that what they’re saving isn’t true.


I'm in the same boat, ordered 8/3 but still on backordered status. I emailed them asking why they sent out R5's to ppl who ordered in September but they insist that orders are filled in the order received. Meanwhile Adorama had R6's in stock briefly on Thursday morning so I ordered one and it arrived yesterday, debating on if I need the R5 anymore since I'm primarily a stills shooter and mostly portraits. I've always been a "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it" kind of guy, so yeah...any word from B&H?


----------



## hbelam (Oct 17, 2020)

btango05 said:


> I'm in the same boat, ordered 8/3 but still on backordered status. I emailed them asking why they sent out R5's to ppl who ordered in September but they insist that orders are filled in the order received. Meanwhile Adorama had R6's in stock briefly on Thursday morning so I ordered one and it arrived yesterday, debating on if I need the R5 anymore since I'm primarily a stills shooter and mostly portraits. I've always been a "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it" kind of guy, so yeah...any word from B&H?



I emailed them back a "lengthy" (but kind! I try to be as nice and understanding to retail as possible since I used to work in it myself) email, and I've still been trying to get ahold of someone with more concrete evidence than just anecdote, but no luck so far.


----------

